# They call me Ishmael



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

great work Kraley,

cant wait to see the pics..


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Bravo.

Although Melville might be a little contemptuous of your simile, and that you're from the wrong coast!


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

awesome stuff mate.. well done. Look forward to the piccies....


----------



## Jeffo (Sep 10, 2006)

well done Ken,

good to see someone gets results when they put in so much hard work

Cheers

Jeffo


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Woohoo!!
























Well done Ken. Well deserved.

Red.


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Well done mate!


----------



## Cid (Nov 14, 2005)

Ishmael! I mean Kraley....you legend!  Top stuff and a big congrats after the effort you've put in. Get those photos up quicksmart so we can all have a gander.

cheers,
Cid


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Congratulations Ken, you earned it. Now you need to catch another one during comp week.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

excellent, just in time to show off at the boat show.
But WHAT NOW ???


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Onya krayley - Hopefully August is your month for the Jewies.  
Even better, now that you've landed your first, you can start repeating learnt behaviours. :wink:

Last night I got a call from a mate in Sydney and apparently the snapper were going nuts. We're talking double to triple bag limits most released. All around 2-3kg just a few K's off the Northern Beaches. Stick that in yer Jewie diary because it probably means something. :lol:

Yeeeehaaaa


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Very well deserved fish Ken, great stuff mate


----------



## PDO (May 24, 2007)

Great report...Well done.

Paul


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

Isn't there a rule?

No photos, didn't happen 8)


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Ishmael, i told you the stars were in a propituous setting for your jewfish , congratulations buddy if anyone deserves one its you , OK now for the next challenge , its a 25kg jewfish from the hawkesbury , Ishmael , you can do it already oei vey.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Well deserved Ken for the efforts you have made in getting one


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

The townspeople are getting restless Ken, give us what we want 8)


----------



## Marty (Mar 18, 2007)

well done Ken 
I have been watching your reports with interest in your pursuit of the jew, you have certainly done the hard yards 
maybe the second and third will come a lot easier 
CONGRATULATIONS MATE


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Gold Ken. Gold.

Next time I fish with you I want to see you strutting around the beach with a Mulloway crafted skin PFD and jacket on.

Full marks indeed for persistence.

JT


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

"Gonna catch me a mulloway" he said, and looking at his lunar fishy diary left as the sun was setting.
"Anyone can come and join me!, just no torches or talking you understand!"  

Well done mate, and 70cm is a great opening score.

err pictures Moses?


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Ken , i assume that as is your wont , you were fishing pretty light , what strength line were you using.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Nice fish Kraley

I admire your dedication.....not that I would ever try to replicate it......bugga getting up that early. The only Mulloway I ever caught was at the gentlemanly hour of 10.30 am.


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

nice fish mate you earned that one. now to step up to the bigger boys :shock: :shock:

Lee


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

Well done Ken! Great to see you were calm and collected during the fight, but are you sure the fish was OK, looks like you had the claws into it so it would not get out of the photo session  

"just one more shot of your tail baby! then you can go home, this won't hurt a bit!! :lol: :lol:

Nice fish!


----------



## bushwoodboy (Oct 5, 2006)

Well done Ken/Ishmael, love it when a plan comes together.
You will have to find another project though. This one was becoming like my weekly soapy.
My" day's of our lives" if you like.  But alas it is over  
Waiting expectantly for new episodes of the new series.
Congratulations mate, you put in the hard yards, it was well deserved.
Cheers Mal.


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

Great work Ken/Ishmael.


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Corker Ken...congrats


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

Great work Ken. Very happy for you. A lot of persistance went into that fish, and hopefully the fish gods will reward you further for the offering you gave them.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

well done maaaaaaaate.

not sure what your ishmael reference is all about but good onya anyway.

releasing the first fish of a species should bring you good karma, so hopefully there will be plenty more come across the decks of your yak. (hon another note..isn't it about time you named that tub of yours??)


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

kraley said:


> We call it 'mini-pus'. Don't ask.


As in mini platypus... Gotcha. 8)

Well done again on the jewie.. I'm sure you'll be hyped up for weeks.

Now all you need to do is catch one in comp period!


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

Gorgeous fish and a huge congrats. Fantastic when you can nail the dream after so much effort.

I dips me lid! Onward and upward and forever twirling, twirling......


----------



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

Bloody Marvelous !!









I love Moby 









"_. . . however baby man may brag of his science and skill, and however much, in a flattering future, that science and skill may augment; yet for ever and for ever, to the crack of doom, the sea will insult and murder him, and pulverize the stateliest, stiffest frigate he can make; nevertheless, by the continual repetition of these very impressions, man has lost that sense of the full awfulness of the sea which aboriginally belongs to it._"


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

Job done Kraley! There is something magical about moonlight shining on the silvery side of a Mulloway or even a big bream that entrances those of us who seek the "Holy Grail" of a big croaker or a an "old horrible" big bream in the twilight hours - that is what hooks us on such pursuits  I'm sure you will remember that moment for a long time!

Cheers

Cuda.


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Onya Mate, the first of many from the yak I am sure. From my experience they got easier after the first one. I found them harder to catch from the Harbour compared to the Hawkesbury perosnally.

Catch ya Scott


----------



## kingfisher111 (Jun 13, 2006)

Good work Ken. Don't you love a happy ending


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

Congratulations Ken.

Thats great work to land a bench-mark fish like that.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## BENM (Jul 4, 2007)

Great Fish Mate!!!!


----------



## PhilipL (Apr 15, 2006)

Nice work


----------



## Wattie (Apr 30, 2007)

Well done......


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Congratualtions on the Jew fish.


----------



## DaveJ (Apr 7, 2007)

Well done Ken :wink: 
A just reward for your efforts 8)


----------

